# GIJOE 12 inch with Osama Bin laden figure



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope that Hasbro brings back GIJOE with an exclusive 12 inch figure of Osama Bin Laden with 2 interchangeable heads. 1 showing his ugly mug and the other with a BIG hole from a gunshot wound. They should also make an exclusive 12 inch Navy Seal that took the shot. In fact, make that a 2 figure boxed exclusive. I can't see anybody not interested in purchasing something like that. YO JOE!!!


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

Hoooraaaahhh!!!! I would so Buy that.


----------

